# How do i change fan speed in bios



## CadetFireDP (Jul 4, 2008)

Ive been looking around for ways to change fan speed. I keep seeing people saying check your fan speed in bios, make faster in bios, open bios.. HOW DO I DO THAT? It makes no sense, can someone tell me in laments terms?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

It's highly possible that your specific BIOS does not contain the tools to do so.

An alternative is to install a Windows program like SpeedFan:

http://www.almico.com/speedfan.php


----------



## CadetFireDP (Jul 4, 2008)

Speed Fan wont work on my pc. Dimension C521


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

If speedfan will not work then since all BIOS's are not created equal what is going to have to be done is go thru each screen and manually find these options and if they exist make use of them, one other suggestion is if you find something write it down what you found and what you changed so if it is not what you want you can then go back and change it back, there is no recovery per say for the BIOS and reseting the BIOS will reset to a certain default and if Dell has something special set a certain way you will lose it when setting to default.


----------

